# Outside Bathroom floor drain



## kviator (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm planning to build an outside bathroom for a pool area.  I want to put a small drain in the floor to make water cleanup easy.  I have not poured the slab yet, so now is the time to put this in.

What all do I need to make this work?  Can I get something like this connected to a 90 and PVC out of the slab?







Thanks.


----------



## Manuel Nunez (Jan 28, 2006)

Do you mean outside shower?. The shown PVC drain part look like a 3 inches one, more than enough for draining your future shower. Make sure it is flushed to the floor and pitch the floor toward the drain.


----------



## Manuel Nunez (Jan 28, 2006)

If this new shower is going to be discharging to your actual sewer line, this part must be connected to a U or trap below the floor. Drain rules may call for all drains to be traped to avoid gases from surfacing.


----------



## kviator (Mar 7, 2006)

Not a shower, just a drain for wet kids going to the BR.  Got it done.  Ran it to the area drains and we're good now.  Thanks.


----------



## Aceinstaller (Mar 8, 2006)

shower or not, if these "area drains" are the sewer or septic waste lines, then your pool area won't smell very nice without a trap.  Traps prevent sewer gasses from venting through any drains.


----------

